# reggipetto, reggiseno



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ciao,
Guardando il tv italiano l'altra sera ho visto una pubblicità per il sottovestito che si chamava un 'reggipetto' quando imparavo l'italiano; ma apparentamente si chiama adesso un 'reggiseno'. Mi domando: perche 'reggiseno, dato che una donne ne ha due (scusate il mio italiano "imperfetto"!)?


Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Il seno è l'avallamento (l'insenatura) tra le due tette. Reggiseno, se lo intendi alla lettera, non significa nulla, tuttavia è decisamente il vocabolo da usare oggidi'. Reggipetto è ormai antiquato.
(come oggidi').


----------



## frugnaglio

Almeno nell'uso di oggi, la donna ha un seno composto da due seni. È un po' strano ma è così: usiamo la parola in entrambi i modi.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

frugnaglio said:


> Almeno nell'uso di oggi, la donna ha un seno composto da due seni. È un po' strano ma è così: usiamo la parola in entrambi i modi.


Non mi sembra: seno, reggiseno. Se poi intendi dire che occorre rassegnarsi all'ignoranza, di questo possiamo discutere, ma sostenere che "è così", in particolare rispondendo a un non madrelingua, non lo trovo giusto.
Ciao


----------



## frugnaglio

ohbice said:


> Non mi sembra: seno, reggiseno. Se poi intendi dire che occorre rassegnarsi all'ignoranza, di questo possiamo discutere, ma sostenere che "è così", in particolare rispondendo a un non madrelingua, non lo trovo giusto.
> Ciao



Non ti sembra che si dica “il seno destro” e “il seno sinistro”?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ovviamente, no posso esserne sicuro, ma mi sembra che "tette" e "seni" no siano dello stesso nivello (la prima essendo più "familare", forse)?


----------



## frugnaglio

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Ovviamente, no posso esserne sicuro, ma mi sembra che "tette" e "seni" no siano dello stesso nivello (la prima essendo più "familare", forse)?



Certo. “Tette” è decisamente familiare/popolare, anche se non direi “volgare”, e originario del nord ma sta prendendo piede un po' dovunque. Io da toscano insisto nel chiamarle puppe (sempre in registro familiare, beninteso!) o anche ciocce, per altri sono zinne, zizze, minne, pocce, poppe, così ti arricchisci il vocabolario di lemmi utili nei ricevimenti nell'alta società.
“Mammelle” è il termine medico, e checché ne dica ohbice “seni/seno” è l'unico termine neutro (né popolare né tecnico).


----------



## elmajorero

Nel linguaggio comune, si usa la parola "seno" per riferirsi all'insieme dei due seni. La parola "seni" si usa, nel linguaggio comune (ma più spesso in ambito letterario), quando si vuol porre l'attenzione sul fatto che sono due.
"Seno destro" e "seno sinistro" è una distinzione che può essere usata, quando occorre, in ambito famigliare/popolare, ma in ambito medico/scientifico/giuridico, quando occorrere distinguere il seno destro dal sinistro, si usa sicuramente "mammella destra" e/o "mammella sinistra".
Con l'occasione, confermo che "reggipetto", per quanto corretto, non è più in uso nel linguaggio corrente, e che, in ogni caso, "reggiseni", per quanto semanticamente corretto ed apparentemente logico, non è italiano, ma "straniero mal tradotto".


----------



## frugnaglio

Pienamente d'accordo con elmajorero.

Dal Treccani:
si trova e si sente adoperato (sull’esempio francese) anche al plur., oppure al sing. per indicare l’una o l’altra delle due mammelle: _da i nudi seni già sazio Palleggialo alto_ [il pargolo], _e ciancia dolce Con lui_ (Carducci); _il s. sinistro_, _il s. destro_; _fermaglio ... allacciato sulla veste fra seno e seno_ (Deledda).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Si, elmajorero (#8), certo che puoi! L'italiano é la mia terza lingua, e non lo parlo quasi mai; so che ne dimentico molto (mancanza de pratica).
(E grazie anche a frugnaglio per tutti i sinonimi da utilizzare "nell' alta società" !)


----------



## ohbice

A me non capita di sentire seno destro seno sinistro. Mammella destra/sinistra sì, e anche tette destra/sinistra. Ad un certo punto sì è esaurita la batteria del telefono ma stavo scrivendo una cosa ora già detta: il "registro" di tetta/tette è molto esteso, dato che il termine è inflazionato assai (anche "volgare" nell'accezione di porcellaggine, checché ne pensi frunaglio). 
Seno a mio modo di vedere continua a essere singolare, trovo che siano state citate fonti assai autorevoli ma non trovo il motivo per esprimermi alla francese.
Ciao


----------



## elmajorero

Se un'esponente del gentil sesso dotata d'una certa cultura e/o proprietà di linguaggio ha/si fa male a una "tetta", e, per qualsivoglia motivo deve riferirne ad un/a estraneo/a o ad un/a conoscente con cui non ha molta confidenza, io penso dica "mi sono fatta/mi fa male al/il seno destro/sinistro", non "al/la tetta/mammella destra/sinistra".
Ma qui ci vorrebbe il conforto d'una tale esponente...


----------



## ohbice

Boh, probabilmente non hai torto. Ma se una donna in sindrome premestuale ha le tette gonfie non dice mi fanno male i seni, dice ho male al seno - mi fanno male le tette. 
Riconosco tuttavia di non essere un vero esperto in materia, quindi continuo ad astenermi dal suggerire seni e rimetto la materia ad altre opinioni.


----------



## elmajorero

Forse non ti sei accorto che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Seno senza altra specificazione = tutt'e due i seni, tutt'e due le tette.
Seno specificando (se serve) destro o sinistro = un/a seno/tetta o l'altro/a.


----------



## ohbice

Non credo. Sono disposto a tollerare seno (destra, sinistra, sopra, sotto e di fianco), seni no. Mi rendo conto che è una posizione stupida ma è così.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo, cedo. Troppe voci contrarie. Non chiedetemi però di unirmi al coro, a me seni continua a sembrare un nonsenso.


----------



## elmajorero

Per quel che mi risulta, nessuno usa "seni" nel linguaggio comune. Ma tu devi metterti nei panni di un non-nativo, che si ritrova a che fare con un "seno" che vuol dire "due seni" (o due mammelle o due tette, se preferisci), poi, magari, si ritrova anche a sentire (o a leggere, ma è più difficile) "seno destro" o "seno sinistro", e/o fin'anche a leggere in qualche testo letterario la parola "seni".
Direi che il compito dei nativi è mettere i non-nativi in grado di far fronte a qualsiasi occorrenza, per cui passi pure il tuo rifiuto per "seni", ma riconoscerai che, a tal fine, non è produttivo


----------



## frugnaglio

ohbice said:


> il "registro" di tetta/tette è molto esteso, dato che il termine è inflazionato assai (anche "volgare" nell'accezione di porcellaggine,checché ne pensi frunaglio).


Mi correggo: non necessariamente volgare.



elmajorero said:


> Se un'esponente del gentil sesso dotata d'una certa cultura e/o proprietà di linguaggio ha/si fa male a una "tetta", e, per qualsivoglia motivo deve riferirne ad un/a estraneo/a o ad un/a conoscente con cui non ha molta confidenza, io penso dica "mi sono fatta/mi fa male al/il seno destro/sinistro", non "al/la tetta/mammella destra/sinistra".
> Ma qui ci vorrebbe il conforto d'una tale esponente...





ohbice said:


> Boh, probabilmente non hai torto. Ma se una donna in sindrome premestuale ha le tette gonfie non dice mi fanno male i seni, dice ho male al seno - mi fanno male le tette.
> Riconosco tuttavia di non essere un vero esperto in materia, quindi continuo ad astenermi dal suggerire seni e rimetto la materia ad altre opinioni.



D'accordo con entrambi, e con l'ottima conclusione di elmajorero.


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda a proposito: Se voglio esprimere che la signorina X ha belle quelle parti del corpo, ma non voglio usare parole tipo _tette_, allora come lo dico?

(Le possibili frasi "La signorina X ha un bel seno" e "La signorina X ha il seno bello" mi suggeriscono come se si trattasse solo di una tetta, ma posso sbagliarmi ... )


----------



## elmajorero

Buona la prima.


----------



## ohbice

La signorina Elena ha un bel seno, naturalmente ;-). Seno è una specie di nome collettivo (scusate l'enormità!). Come per folla, seno significa "tutte le componenti presenti sul petto di una donna": le due mammelle e lo spazio che le separa. In alcuni casi seno indica addirittura tutto l'insieme riproduttivo/nutrizionale della donna, come nel caso celeberrimo del "frutto del tuo seno" nella preghiera a Maria. Spero di non urtare nessuno con questo accenno alla religione cattolica.
Ciao


----------



## Pegasillo

La signorina X ha un bel davanzale!


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Domanda a proposito: Se voglio esprimere che la signorina X ha belle quelle parti del corpo, ma non voglio usare parole tipo _tette_, allora come lo dico?





Pegasillo said:


> La signorina X ha un bel davanzale!


Anche, per chi preferisce il plurale, dei _bei respingent_i, piuttosto datato, o _airbag_, più contemporaneo. Ma modi alternativi di definirlo/i ce ne sono tanti, vedi la discussione _Espressioni colorite per dire "seno"_, perché credo che ci si stia un po' allontanando dal tema della discussione.


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> _airbag_



E' la mia preferita, anche se fa pensare piuttosto ad un...urto anziché a morbidi contatti amorosi!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Eh ... non esageriamo, dai!  

Nella mia qualità di donna dotata di una certa sia pure minima cultura, dopo aver ovviamente salutato tutti, mi esprimo.

Praticamente tutti i termini citati sono leggermente volgari:
tette fa anche un po' ridere, come di una cosa un po' grassoccia
mammelle fa venire in mente una mucca
poppe è assolutamente corretto ma fa tanto matrona
non parliamo poi delle varie accezioni inglesi piuttosto che pittoresche o popolari ...

Nella mia qualità di donna dotata di una certa quale cultura, mi sento vagamente offesa 

Seno oggi è l'eufemismo universalmente accettato e accettabile per petto (che appare un filino antiquato e comunque non è distintivo, anche i maschi hanno il petto, ossia propriamente la parte anteriore del torace). Seni si dice, mammografia al seno destro, carcinoma al seno sinistro e così via. Ma appare un po' artificioso. 
Il medico è il senologo: ci si sottopone a una visita senologica.

Anche per i lettori di lingua straniera, accedere al fatto che "seno" indica l'insieme dei due seni non dovrebbe essere difficile, visto che comunque la logica non sempre c'entra con la lingua. E un eufemismo è un eufemismo.

D'altro canto il problema posto è: reggipetto o reggiseno?
Ebbene, entrambi.
Reggipetto è parola un po' antiquata e fa venire in mente certi corsetti grandi e rigidi e molto contenitivi che oggi portano solo le signore in età. Anche un po' militare, e protettivo, riservato a donne che svolgono attività brusche o forti o ginniche. Una donna poliziotto probabilmente indossa un reggipetto di ordinanza. 

Reggiseno è il termine corrente, fa un po' spogliarellista ma va bene.



francisgranada said:


> Domanda a proposito: Se voglio esprimere che la signorina X ha belle quelle parti del corpo, ... come lo dico?


Rispondo anche a questo: se stai parlando con un amico, puoi dirlo come vuoi. Se stai parlando con una signora o con un uomo con cui hai un rapporto formale, non lo dici proprio. 

E con questo spero di essere stata utile.


----------



## ohbice

quasi.stellar said:


> Reggiseno è il termine corrente, fa un po' spogliarellista ma va bene


"Nella mia qualità di donna dotata di una certa sia pure minima cultura bacchettona", volevi dire.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ahahahahah ... La formula corretta sarebbe:
"nella mia qualità di donna dotata di invidiabile cultura e di una sensibilità indubbiamente bacchettona!" 
Così ti va meglio?


Però se devo spiegare le sfumature tra una parola e l'altra non posso fare a meno di "estremizzare" i significati e le sensazioni che danno. E non a me ma a chiunque. Le sensazioni estremizzate aiutano a distinguere una parola da un'altra, un significato dall'altro, un'accezione da un'altra. Una signora novantenne certamente non si mette un reggiseno; come una spogliarellista, altrettanto, non _si toglie_ un reggipetto 

E poi è anche una questione di quale parola si usa quando si va nel negozio a comprare qualcosa. Se io chiedo un reggipetto, il commesso mi guarda storto e mi chiede: "ma lei porta il reggipetto?" Il che dimostra che una differenza c'è.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


quasi.stellar said:


> Reggiseno è il termine corrente, fa un po' spogliarellista ma va bene





quasi.stellar said:


> Se io chiedo un reggipetto, il commesso mi guarda storto


_rectius_ se chiedi un reggiseno ti guarda un po' come un spogliarellista. Non credo proprio.
Dallo shop on line dell' azienda leader nel settore: 
"XXX: il reggiseno per antonomasia
Quando dici reggiseno, pensi subito a XXX. Da più di 15 anni nell'immaginario delle donne italiane e non solo rappresenta il reggiseno perfetto"


----------



## ohbice

quasi.stellar said:


> E non a me ma a chiunque.


Ci ricaschi, mi pare. Per fortuna sei almeno spiritosa.


----------



## quasi.stellar

alfaalfa said:


> _rectius_ se chiedi un reggiseno ti guarda un po' come un spogliarellista.



No no no, ti guarda come una normale. Si stupisce perché chiedi cose ormai quasi fuori mercato. E quando dici, ma no, intendevo un reggiseno, risponde, ahhh volevo ben dire! 

E adesso per favore non prendetevela con me 
Io ho dato il senso "nascosto" se non vi va bene potevate fare a meno di chiamare una donna, e la volete per di più colta, e magari che vi stiri le camicie e vi lavi i calzini no, eh?

L'avevo detto sin dall'inizio che questo topic poteva diventare offensivo, e già un po' lo era ... mi immagino le risate grassocce parlando di un argomento così ... al limite del tabu ...
o cosa devo fare? unirmi in un elenco di parti anatomiche che fanno ridere (ma mio dio, che livello ...) oppure partecipare al racconto di barzellette?

IL SENO DELLA DONNA È UNA COSA SACRA
Quindi per favore, basta qui.


----------



## °Adhara°

In qualità di donna devo dire che alle mie orecchie (e alle orecchie di tutte le persone che conosco) reggiseno è un termine assolutamente neutro, anzi direi il termine da usare in qualsiasi registro per riferirsi all'oggetto indicato. Potevo capire se si fosse parlato di "reggitette" ma reggiseno davvero no...


----------

